# Need help deciding!!



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I sold my Gators and rims, now it is time for something different. I do 60% trail and 40% mud. I am looking at going to a 14" rim this time. So far my choices are 30" zillas, 28" swamplite, and the 27" Spartacus, oh ya and the 28" Outlaw radial. Now my question is what would be a good choice? Zillas are every were around here and I am not sure if I want to be like everyone else. i have read reviews on all the tires and they all have there pros and cons. Right now I am leaning towards the swamplites. Oh ya and the mud we ride is a lot of floating bog.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

The people I know that have the outlaw radials love them. They like the way they ride and very good in the mud.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I had swamp lites for a couple of years. They do good on dry ground & mud with a hard bottom. They SUCK in the water. I have ridden a bike with zillas on them & was impressed with the way they handle themselves in the mud & water. The do much better than the SL.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I love my zillas. I find that my 30s pull better in the mud than my 28 s did.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

30" Zillas are a great tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

didnt we just go through this a few months ago?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

sorry for asking.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well it's just that, you had (and these are just a few, not all of them)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13691

That one.. ^

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13767

And that one. ^

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8307

Another ^

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=12264

And that one too... ^

AND even one asking the EXACT same question...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10600

^^^ you even started it off the exact same way...

_"I ride about 60% trail and 40% mud. I would buy either 27's or 28's and not zillas, don't ask why but for some reason I don't want them. So other then that what would be a good tire?"_

So maybe just revisit that last thread.... start it back up if you need too....


----------

